# Betriebsmittelkennzeichen



## WCDHE (30 November 2005)

Hallo.  
Hat jemand eine aktuelle Liste zur Kennzeichnung von Betriebsmitteln?
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand da weiter helfen kann. :?:
Bis dann WCDHE


----------



## volker (30 November 2005)

wie wärs wenn du mal ein bisschen suchst. 
aber brauchst du nicht mal. das thema hatten wir gerade mal 4 themen früher.
Sensor-Kennzeichnung und CAD-Symbole
[ Gehe zu Seite: 1, 2 ] 

*gebt euch doch mal ein bisschen mehr mühe !*


----------

